# I just got bit



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I just got bit by my cousins 5 inch red belly. I sometimes do this with my own red bellys I take them out and I measure them to get the exact size and never had a problem so I went to my cousins house and I wanted to measure his rbs so I took it out with the net and right away it cut threw the net and I tried to grab it and it bit me the whole skin came off the blood woulden't stop its pretty dip but thank god I don't need stiches. one more thing I would like to point out is this rb did not even bit hard it just closed its mouth and it took a chunk out.

Respect your piranhas..........


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Well what I have learned here is that a piranha is most dangerous to humans when there out of the water flapping around unless you own a Sanchezi. Good luck with healing up that wound.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got bit by my cousins 5 inch red belly. I sometimes do this with my own red bellys I take them out and I measure them to get the exact size and never had a problem so I went to my cousins house and I wanted to measure his rbs so I took it out with the net and right away it cut threw the net and I tried to grab it and it bit me the whole skin came off the blood woulden't stop its pretty dip but thank god I don't need stiches. one more thing I would like to point out is this rb did not even bit hard it just closed its mouth and it took a chunk out.
> 
> Respect your piranhas..........
> [snapback]997188[/snapback]​


You should have looked at this first... click me

There really is no reason to take a piranha out to measure it IMO. A close guess is more than adequate.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> RB 32 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

why no injury pics mate? thats just wrong!!!
lol gd luck with the healing anyway pitty u cant regen like the p's!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I got bit once about 2 years ago by B.Rodgers 5 inch red. Stupid me fell for it. First time seeing one and he asks me if I want to feel its teeth, me never seeing one before sayed no it will bite me. He said no it wont ill squeeze it so it will open its mouth and wont bite you. So he squeezed it and its mouth opened and I went to rub my finger on its bottom teeth and it clamped down. Wasnt that deep but wouldnt stop bleeding at all. B.Rodgers thought it was funny though. I AM A MORON THANK YOU ILL BE HERE ALL WEEK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> [snapback]997276[/snapback]​


Why is it?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Slim said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]997276[/snapback]​
> ...


because everyone wants to see pics of his wounds..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Did you learn your lesson, or are you still going to go about your original ways of measuring?








~Taylor~


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > psychofish21 said:
> ...


Hell ya! Thats the only reason I clicked on this thread


----------



## oblivion790 (Apr 3, 2005)

Lets see some pic's!!!


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello

why do you take you p´s out of their tank for measures
you can measure them when they are in their tank, too

2 mori0174: ***************
*************************************
Edited -- PM sent for explanation.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

buette said:


> hello
> 
> why do you take you p´s out of their tank for measures
> you can measure them when they are in their tank, too
> ...










what was the second part??

Edited. PM Sent for explanation. No room for these kind of comments here.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thats just goofy,

You should only measure when your moving them to different tanks


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Thats just goofy,
> 
> You should only measure when your moving them to different tanks
> [snapback]997439[/snapback]​


Yea man.................what are you f*cking steve-o, or steve irwin. Making a documentary or another episode of "wildboyz". Crazyness


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

thats crazy


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Slim said:
> ...










ME TOO


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

These get better everytime I read a New thread ...








I cant believe you tried to grab him ....................LOL and then you say "RESPECT" your P's .............


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

While it's true that the only way to get an accurate measurement is to take them out of the tank, ya just gotta be careful!

Ya don't go grabbing a razor sharp knife by the blade, right?

Now picture a pair of razor sharp knives that opens and closes the 'blades' rapidly in a sentient attempt to sever something while simultaneously thrashing around.
That's what a piranha is when it's out of the water.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

sorry no camera.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got bit by my cousins 5 inch red belly. I sometimes do this with my own red bellys I take them out and I measure them to get the exact size and never had a problem so I went to my cousins house and I wanted to measure his rbs so I took it out with the net and right away it cut threw the net and I tried to grab it and it bit me the whole skin came off the blood woulden't stop its pretty dip but thank god I don't need stiches. one more thing I would like to point out is this rb did not even bit hard it just closed its mouth and it took a chunk out.
> 
> Respect your piranhas..........
> [snapback]997188[/snapback]​


no sh*t! respect them is right. what did you expsect a kiss??

measure them from outside the tank safer for you and the fish
i remember somebody asked the most aggresive p.
one kid answered a p out of water.

that is the truffff


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I measure my sanchezi out of the water on a table and he never bit me but he has bitten me twice while my hand was in the tank.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

old guy off the simpsons said:


> I paid for blood!


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

holy sh*t . i was gonna let mine bite me just to see how it fells but i dont wanna now. hahaha. that is nuts.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

king red belly said:


> holy sh*t . i was gonna let mine bite me just to see how it fells but i dont wanna now. hahaha. that is nuts.
> [snapback]998691[/snapback]​


2 words: COMMON SENSE Do you have it?


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Yea man.................what are you f*cking steve-o, or steve irwin. Making a documentary or another episode of "wildboyz". Crazyness
[snapback]997445[/snapback]​[/quote]

I always watch steve and tery erwin its gud he is a crazy ass tho lol he tells you to keep you eye on venenose snakes when near them and hes there chatin away to the camra







WWWWOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Lesson learned dont take piranhas out of tank to measure







Ill keep that in mind lol......I also wanna see some pics too......gudluck with wound.....


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

could have just looked at it and judged it or something..... but did you think it was worth it? did ya get your measurment?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Just dont complain that your fish is a p*ssy because you keep handling it and you wont let him get adjusted to his tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hopefully it won't turn into necrosis, i think i spelled that right, and you have to get the tip of your finger amputated.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is my bite, when I first got my baby Rhom...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=24083&hl=


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

LOL hope you're ok man!


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

I want to see pics...


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

to meaure my p's i put them next to my dong


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

SmokeHaze said:


> to meaure my p's i put them next to my dong
> [snapback]1012406[/snapback]​


This is a Piranha discussion forum. Please lets keep it that way in respect to all....Thank you.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

SmokeHaze said:


> to meaure my p's i put them next to my dong
> [snapback]1012406[/snapback]​


so if its a 5 inch fish how do you measure the other 3 and 1/2 inches? guestimate? Lol. im sad that there are no pics of this piranha wound...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I want to see some blood


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got bit by my cousins 5 inch red belly. I sometimes do this with my own red bellys I take them out and I measure them to get the exact size and never had a problem so I went to my cousins house and I wanted to measure his rbs so I took it out with the net and right away it cut threw the net and I tried to grab it and it bit me the whole skin came off the blood woulden't stop its pretty dip but thank god I don't need stiches. one more thing I would like to point out is this rb did not even bit hard it just closed its mouth and it took a chunk out.
> 
> Respect your piranhas..........
> [snapback]997188[/snapback]​


Here is the wav I award to all who have been bitten...









View attachment 60169


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Slim said:


> I got bit once about 2 years ago by B.Rodgers 5 inch red. Stupid me fell for it. First time seeing one and he asks me if I want to feel its teeth, me never seeing one before sayed no it will bite me. He said no it wont ill squeeze it so it will open its mouth and wont bite you. So he squeezed it and its mouth opened and I went to rub my finger on its bottom teeth and it clamped down. Wasnt that deep but wouldnt stop bleeding at all. B.Rodgers thought it was funny though. I AM A MORON THANK YOU ILL BE HERE ALL WEEK
> [snapback]997269[/snapback]​


now thats funny


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

yea my over all i went threw maybe 5 nets.


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

no if its a 5 inch fish i call it a halfer


----------

